# where can a 14 year old get hired for a summer job?



## harrydude (May 17, 2005)

*--*

--


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

comment deleted after i found out original poster related to audiodan in ANY way, shape or form...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So, you're not *also* "audiodan," correct?




harrydude said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Just wondering if there is any place that might hire a 14 year old for a summer job? I turn 14 in November. CPUsed's website said they were looking for people to fill part time positions, but the man told me to wait until November to submit my resumé. I would prefereably like to work at somewhere Mac-related, although any other place would be fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

HowEver said:


> So, you're not *also* "audiodan," correct?


However do you find this stuff out, like reference to "audiodan"? Seems like magic to an old "non-tech" goat such as myself... Bloody amazing!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

sheamusj said:


> However do you find this stuff out, like reference to "audiodan"? Seems like magic to an old "non-tech" goat such as myself... Bloody amazing!


I'm asking here, not sure. I just recall that audiodan is the same age, has had an enforced "holiday" or several from ehMac, has made some interesting choices, and advertises hj's services and website frequently. Could just be friends, could be relations, I don't actually know.

And I have a thing against multiple usernames on these fora.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I would avoid CPUsed, based on my own experience there (and others). CPUsed retail staff have a nasty habit of being useless and lazy... a negative influence on any new worker. Carbon Computing is looking for a few new people in retail, inventory and service. If you're enthusiastic about Apple products, and it shows, then learning how to sell a product isn't very hard.

http://carbonation.com/jobs/index.html


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

golf caddy


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Nope, he is not me. I am actually good friends in real life with this member!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Nope, he is not me. I am actually good friends in real life with this member!


Thanks, I appreciate you clearing that up. Now where I thought you were promoting yourself before it turns out you were just helping out a friend. Nicely done.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Heh, thanks. I was working with him though, so I was supporting both of us.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't have any mac-related suggestions. But the Funeral industry pays very well, and is often looking for car washers. You're pretty young for most places in most industries, though.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

harrydude said:


> Just wondering if there is any place that might hire a 14 year old for a summer job?


McDonald's Restaurant.


----------

